# Accidentally stuck myself.



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey 

I am an idiot. I know I'm an idiot and I knew what I was doing and what was going to happen. :expressionless

I've never given a shot before. 

I had to give the goat a shot of ivermectin last night. I didn't want anyone to get the needle and of course I decided to break it. As it bent, it hit my thumb and I got a tiny prick from it. I bled it, used alcohol on it and then came home and used paroxide.

Anyone know if this is all ok or should I call the doc? I can't even really see it today but I can feel it a bit. 

Did I mention I'm an idiot?


----------



## pamnock (Mar 17, 2009)

Shouldn't be a problem - just keep an eye on it. 

Pam


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 17, 2009)

Happened to my neighbour too when we were injecting cattle, she just washed it off and it was fine.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 17, 2009)

LOL! pam, You are one of the peopleI was actually hoping would answer! I thought of pming you but you are so busy with school I wasn't sure if you'd be around! So I just posted here 

Thanks!

Darned critters! LOL!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks Irish! I am glad to know I'm not the only one!


----------



## pamnock (Mar 17, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> LOL! pam, You are one of the peopleI was actually hoping would answer! I thought of pming you but you are so busy with school I wasn't sure if you'd be around! So I just posted here
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Darned critters! LOL!



I'm procrastinating - I should be cramming for A&P Lecture Mid-Terms today, but am getting over saturated and simply don't want to look at the stuff anymore.

Pam


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 17, 2009)

HA! Sounds like me thinking about cleaning my house.

I was supposed to work today but she messaged she'd like to have me clean Thursday this week...... Worked for me! I went back to bed for a bit.


----------



## Leaf (Apr 4, 2009)

LOL - they're right, it's no problem at all. The scare is whats the worst. I do recall the first time I stuck myself giving a dog it's shots. I was sure I was in trouble... Later on at Animal Control I had a more severe stick but that turned out ok as well. All I can say is thank God as a Paramedic I've never made such a serious blunder though.


----------



## Maureen Las (Apr 4, 2009)

I have stuck myself afterI gave the bunny the injection ; bled it and never had a problem

No I did not come down with pasturella or head tilt

As an RN I have stuck myself with needles from humans 

far scarier than an animal


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 5, 2009)

LOL! I must be VERY tired..... 

I just saw the name of this thread on the main page...... clicked on it thinking "hmmm wonder what happened to *who*.........." DUHHHHHHHHH! LMBO!

I am fine..... and I certainly would be far more concerned if it were human! 

Goat's fine too...... she's a case!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 5, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Anyone know if this is all ok or should I call the doc?


The good thing is that you should be free of mites and worms? :biggrin2:


----------



## JimD (Apr 5, 2009)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Anyone know if this is all ok or should I call the doc?
> ...



No more flaky skin behind the ears.

:big wink:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 5, 2009)

You're all so funny LOL! 

Too bad it can't help the "flakey brain between the ears!"........ :blushan:


----------



## Happi Bun (Apr 5, 2009)

On Friday I did the same thing! Except the needle hadn't been used yet. I accidentally stabbed myself. Now it's bruised around the spot It punctured through the skin. Oh well. 

Glad your okay!


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 6, 2009)

Oh yeah ivermectin is actually used in humans in some cases. I work in biomedical sciences and I had a friend stick herself with a drug they use to induce Parkinson's--that was a scary moment for her! Luckily the antidote was nearby, and not a lot can be transferred just from sticking with the needle.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 6, 2009)

Oh wow! That would be terrifying! Glad she was ok!


----------

